# Anyone own a Lowe L1648 Aura?



## wmk0002 (Jan 5, 2016)

Purely from what I see online, I really like the Lowe L1648M Aura. It is the riveted model with no center seat and has the factory flooring covering the ribs. I was hoping someone here owned this model or knew someone who did and could give me a rundown of how they like it. It seems all of the local dealers around me don't carry them and would have to order one so I can't really see one in person. 

I have been comparing it to the Alumacraft MV1648 NCS Sierra which is an almost identical layout. Primary differences are that the Lowe has more of a flatbottom than a true mod-V, the floor seems flatter in the Lowe, and it has a different color (all of which I prefer). My local dealer has the Alumacraft in stock so I plan on checking it out in person soon.

Here are some pictures I saved from off of their website.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 5, 2016)

I have the alumacraft, love it,floor is as flat as it could be while still draining water to the back. The color is your standard OD Green. I do not have that secondary platform in the front of the bow, although I do like that. Doesn't seem to be other differences besides that though. What's the cost difference? Alumacraft is out of Arkansas so the further south you are the cheaper they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> I have the alumacraft, love it,floor is as flat as it could be while still draining water to the back. The color is your standard OD Green. I do not have that secondary platform in the front of the bow, although I do like that. Doesn't seem to be other differences besides that though. What's the cost difference? Alumacraft is out of Arkansas so the further south you are the cheaper they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I haven't gotten too deep into the cost aspect yet as I still have some saving to do. But so far I was quoted $2100 or $2200 by just word of mouth from a Cabelas boat center employee and $2800 from a smaller local dealer. Local dealer immediately said he would match the $2200 if I provided him a quote and said additionally their doc fee is $199 and tax is 3% (even though I thought boats were taxed regularly not at a lower rate like cars). The Cabelas guy didn't tell me what additional fees they had or the tax rate there. I haven't really looked at the Alumacraft yet but I think I was initially quoted for around $2100 for their version of the boat a while back.

I am in Alabama by the way.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> I have the alumacraft, love it,floor is as flat as it could be while still draining water to the back. The color is your standard OD Green. I do not have that secondary platform in the front of the bow, although I do like that. Doesn't seem to be other differences besides that though. What's the cost difference? Alumacraft is out of Arkansas so the further south you are the cheaper they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could you take a closer look at the ModV of this boat compared to yours? To me it seems like the Lowe has flatter front and is really more flatbottom than modv which I would prefer due to stability and having slightly more room up front on the deck.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Below are a couple more pictures I found. The first is shows another view of the design of the bow of the Lowe.

The flooring view is from the Alumacraft. It was where I was referencing not thinking it had a completely flat floor.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah the picture does make it looks like it has a pretty drastic slope to it, but it's not half as bad as it looks you don't notice the pitch of it at all when on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 6, 2016)

Best pics I could find if the deck. I believe you may actually have more deck and easier to mount a trolling motor in the alumacraft but if your installing a hatch the Lowe looks like that could be a perfect spot. I will agree at a glance the gunnel on the Lowe looks deeper then alumacraft but i can't tell you that. Mines away for the winter because I'm in New York but Fish Freak on here has the same model he may be able to get you a true measurement to compare it to. 

Cabelas will charge you another couple hundred in fees guaranteed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks a ton! It's strange how actual real life photos paint a product differently than the advertised ones. I actually like the way your Alumacraft looks from your own photos of=ver the ones they use on their website.

As far as the price goes, I'm sure I will just end up going with whatever is cheaper. Both boats have almost identical capacities, weight, and hp rating. All I can afford is a hull right now too. I have a super old 35hp I plan on mounting on it and the trailer from the boat the 35hp was on. It was an old 14' fiberglass tri-hull which was waterlogged and beyond repair. I'm hoping I can make one of these boats temporarily sit on that trailer well enough. After getting the hull I plan on saving for a new Tohatsu 9.8hp to fish 2 nearby hp restricted lakes. If the trailer doesn't work well enough I will either save for a new one or try to find a cheap one on Craigslist.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 6, 2016)

35 will move that boat 30 mph if it runs well. My Yamaha 25 four stroke pushes it 30-31 according to Gps with the pin all the way up. Scary fast in a good chop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

Back when we last used the motor it would push that tri-hull at around 30 if I remember correctly, and that's with it all waterlogged. There is no doubt in my mind that hull was at least 2 1/2 times the weight of these 1648 hulls. I never knew the rpm's but just guessing if it's prop were repitched up a few inches it would probably do a little more. But....speed isn't much of a concern I have another bigger aluminum bass boat for big water. When I get the 9.8 horse I will probably rarely swap out the 35hp, if not just end up selling it. Those hp restricted lakes are only about 1,000 acres and the only other areas I would use it would be backwater areas that don't require much driving time.

I gotta say though, that motor has sat a really long time. I'm a pretty good 2-stroke home mechanic but I have yet to give a good look over. My luck it may have overheated the last time it was ran and caused some damage. My first order of business before really committing to the new hull is getting this motor totally serviced and running in a barrel.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 6, 2016)

I run a 9.9 Honda on my Alumacraft 1648, that I run on 10 hp restricted lakes. Does fine.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 6, 2016)

gillhunter said:


> I run a 9.9 Honda on my Alumacraft 1648, that I run on 10 hp restricted lakes. Does fine.



Good to hear! Really as long as it planes well I will be happy.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 7, 2016)

I run a 20hp Honda 4 stroke on my Aluma craft 1648 NCS and. With 2 people I am getting 22 mph. You don't even notice the small amount of slope in the main floor.

Here's a picture of mine with the new paint on the topside.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fishfreek said:


> I run a 20hp Honda 4 stroke on my Aluma craft 1648 NCS and. With 2 people I am getting 22 mph. You don't even notice the small amount of slope in the main floor.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine with the new paint on the topside.



Very cool rig with the grab bar! I also like the paint. I don't necessarily dislike the Alumacraft olive drab color but I kind of prefer the color of the Lowe I originally posted which this seems to resemble more. Either way I would like to hydro turf it at some point after getting it so color isn't a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have been browsing the web a little today and found this Alumacraft dealer from the dealer locator on Alumacraft's website... https://www.mitchellmarine.com/systems/?LNav=jon. They seem to have very good prices based on my so far limited research. The MV1648 is listed right at $2k. Of course freight and tax can stack onto that pretty quick but it seems like a good starting number.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 7, 2016)

Something to look at and consider if you are planning to run any wiring for gps, fishfinder or lights. The Alumacraft has NO chasese or channels other than down the length of the boat up the side. Ask how I know...... I am in the process of running wiring to the tiller console. I am using some unique processes to make that happen. Not sure what the Lowe has but even the drain on this thing has wood plugs or something under each rib.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. This will be a fishing rig so I would for sure want to run power from back to front for a TM, FF, and nav lights at a minimum. My closest dealer has one in stock so I plan on going to look at it Saturday so I will make sure to check that out and ask them about how they would do it.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 7, 2016)

I've thought about drilling a hole in the rail a top the gunnel and fishing wire to the bow, don't see why I couldn't. Somone in YouTube said they could get it fished to where the sides point to the bow, which would be far enough for everything besides nav lights. And idk why he couldn't get further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 8, 2016)

That rail on the gunner is about the only place that you can get to easily that run from front to back.but the plug end of a GPS won't fit through that.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 8, 2016)

That is a good point and probably gets overlooked. You could probably use conduit or pvc just under the gunnel on the inside of the boat and attach it with p-clamps and paint it to match. A clean look is all I would desire. I prefer against running a wire loom down the sides behind the ribs.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got back from local Alumacraft dealer. Despite being about 30 minutes away, he actually lives really close to me and turns out I know his daughter from high school. He was super nice guy none the less but that confirmed that if I buy Alumacraft it will be from him.

While there I was able to look at an MV1648 NCS he had for sale that was totally rigged up with trolling motor, depth finder, front and rear seat bases, offset rear driving seat base, battery box, and a 20hp Mercury. I'm not looking for a rigged one but it was nice to see a somewhat final product in person. The price for just the hull is $2,050. They do not charge any doc or transportation fees so it is simply that plus tax. He said if you just buy the hull it is 8.5% sales tax but a hull trailer combo is 3%.

He also had a 1648 NCS flat bottom. Aside from the flat bottom design the only difference is that this one doesn't have the option for a factory floor. Previous to going there I really wanted the factory flooring, however, the exposed ribs in the area between the front deck and rear bench is completely flat so installing a floor wouldn't be hard at all. I think I would also like to do it myself so I could screw it down instead of riveting like they do it and I could ad some bracing to the place I would like a seat base. Im also partial to a flat bottom for stability reasons but it also has a much larger deck as well which is a plus. He had the 1648 flat bottom priced at $1,800 which seems more than reasonable. 

He has basic trailers for $500 and nicer Tennessee Trailers for $750. I still think mine would work ok but the $500 one is smething I'd need to consider based on the way they do sales tax.

All in allI was happy I made the trip over and based on the relationship and prices it is almost certain I will buy an Alumacraft jon from them very soon. In case anyone is curious the dealer was Leon's Marine in Cullman, Alabama which is almost right by Smith Lake Park.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jan 10, 2016)

i wish this model was available last year when i bought my 1648mt ... i hate the front seat, it takes up to much floor space. .. gonna be a sweet rig!


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone know how accurate these specific jon boat weight specs are? The Lowe is listed at 270lbs and both the Alumacraft MV and flat bottom are listed at 310lbs. It seems odd the Alumacrafts would be the same since the hull design is different plus the MV has the floor while the flat bottom is just exposed ribs. Also, the Lowe being 40 lbs lighter despite being the same hull gauge doesn't seem realistic if the Alumacrafts are accurate. I was just thinking if the Alumacraft 1648 flat bottom was truly 310 lbs and it would require roughly a 0.080" thick by 4' X 8' aluminum floor, it's weight would increase to closer 350 lbs (plus the floor cost). If the Lowe was truly 270 lbs and already had the floor, it would be 80 lbs lighter, and while more expensive upfront it wouldn't require any additional flooring cost. Just some brainstorming thoughts I had as I was taking my coffee earlier today.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 12, 2016)

Some folks think I am weird but I actually took my hull and trailer to a certified scale and my Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS weighed 353 lbs and it has the factory floor installed. Hope this helps


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fishfreek said:


> Some folks think I am weird but I actually took my hull and trailer to a certified scale and my Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS weighed 353 lbs and it has the factory floor installed. Hope this helps



Nah, I'll probably weigh mine whenever I get it too lol. I'll probably just use big game scales though and suspend it at 2 or 3 points and sum them up.

Your results are interesting though. So those results are from lifting it off and weighing just the hull, correct? If so it would mean that the listed 310 lbs hull weight is probably accurate for the NCS model without the floor as the floor is about 40 lbs by itself assuming it's approximately 4' X 8' X 0.080".


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 13, 2016)

It is almost exactly 4x8 which would make sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 14, 2016)

*So those results are from lifting it off and weighing just the hull, correct?
*

Correct.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm bumping this thread because I think I have made a decision and have saved up the $$$. I believe I am going to go with the Alumacraft 1648 NCS flatbottom. I am still unsure on whether or not to get a trailer although I'm leaning towards it as it stands now. An extra $500 for the trailer gets me a lower tax rate and then the out the door cost only ends up increasing by ~$400. To fix up my old trailer would require new lights, tires, bearings, bunks, and it would probably need to be lengthened, all of which would add up I'm sure. 

I'm still going to hold off on purchasing it because I never got around to fooling with the 35hp I have. Actually, a few weeks ago I picked up a 1967 9.5 hp Evinrude Sportwin for a good deal and have spent the last week fiddling with it. I bought it second hand from a hobby mechanic who didn't have time to fool with it while his house is being built and tools are in storage. He had video of it running and it had good compression and LU so I bought it. Turned out the guy he bought it from had full length thread lawnmower plugs in it and they were smashing into the pistons! One of them didn't even have a visible gap so the thing was running on one cylinder and with the one good cylinder plug having the smallest gap I have ever seen. The throttle adjustment was way out of wack as well. With the tiller at WOT the carb butterfly was only opening maybe 1/2 way. Now I have good spark and correctly functioning throttle control. I'm going to see if it will run today after work.

So, all of that said, if I can get this little 9.5 running like a top I will go ahead and tell the dealer to get me one, if he doesn't already have one in stock. That way I can get to using it and work on the 35 horse in my downtime. I already have a trolling motor and figure for now I can share my pedestals and seats, TM battery, and navigation lights with my other rig for now so I just will need to do a little electrical work and mount some pedestal bases before I can be off and running.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a small victory... Got the little Evinrude to run this evening. Need to check the ignition system and carb and dial it in now.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 15, 2016)

Be VERY careful about freight and tax and all of the other things that a dealer adds on. I had a nearly $1,000 quote from one dealer versus another at about $300.00 for practically the same boat. They know how to hide the real costs.

richg99


----------



## killintime (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats on getting the lil rude running. I have an old Johnny 9.9 on my small boat and they are great little motors. As far as the alumacraft I think those are great little boats for the price. You should also take a quick look at the tracker grizzlys. I was in your shoes a few months ago and looking for a new hull. I was going between the NcS and the tracker. I ultimatley chose the tracker cuz i was able to find a 2015 model discounted at BP for 2699. I didnt have to pay any doc fees just 135 dollar freight charge. The main winning points for me was the tracker was all welded and the alumacraft didnt appear to have a big enough area for a six gallon gas tank and battery. Either way i think youll be very happy with your purchase they are both great boats.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 15, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Be VERY careful about freight and tax and all of the other things that a dealer adds on. I had a nearly $1,000 quote from one dealer versus another at about $300.00 for practically the same boat. They know how to hide the real costs.
> 
> richg99



Thanks for the tip. However, the $1,800 quote I got was the final price minus tax. That was actually the amount he initially told me and I specifically asked if there were any extra fees and he said nope. I assume that is an uncommon theme among boat dealers though.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 15, 2016)

killintime said:


> Congrats on getting the lil rude running. I have an old Johnny 9.9 on my small boat and they are great little motors. As far as the alumacraft I think those are great little boats for the price. You should also take a quick look at the tracker grizzlys. I was in your shoes a few months ago and looking for a new hull. I was going between the NcS and the tracker. I ultimatley chose the tracker cuz i was able to find a 2015 model discounted at BP for 2699. I didnt have to pay any doc fees just 135 dollar freight charge. The main winning points for me was the tracker was all welded and the alumacraft didnt appear to have a big enough area for a six gallon gas tank and battery. Either way i think youll be very happy with your purchase they are both great boats.



Thank you! 

I did consider about all and every kind of 14'-16' flat and modv boat out there including the Grizzlies. Ultimately though, I was too worried that the extra weight of the welded hulls would be too much for a little 9.9 hp. I do have the option to swap motors but really would like to keep the smaller outboard on more than not. I also shared your concerns for the seemingly smaller fuel tank space in the back but I'm hoping I can get by with a 3 gallon tank to help alleviate that.


----------



## wmk0002 (Apr 6, 2016)

One last bump before this thread is replaced for a NEW BOAT thread! I put a deposit down today on the Alumacraft 1648 NCS. I should have the boat and trailer next weekend if they both are delivered on time.

Since the last time I bumped this I also bought a 1982 Evinrude 9.9hp and 15hp motor together for $500. I have that old 9.5 running pretty decent aside from an exhaust leak I need to adress so I can run it without the cowl having to be off, but one of these newer motors should be a good boost for a fairly big boat assuming they run out as good wide open as they do in my barrel at home.


----------

